# 2016 Scott Road



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

It looks like the dealer camp may be underway, as at least some of the '16 MTBs are showing up, so road and full lineup should be revealed sooner than later.

Sorry for the tease, as besides the new Foil from Tour de Suisse, I've got nothing to show. Feel free to add them to this thread.

Sooner, I hope...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

First look, hot off the press: First-look review: 2016 Scott Foil | CyclingTips

Intersting that the compliance is down to addict levels! Why not make an Aero addict then?
https://images.cyclingtips.com.au/content/uploads/2015/06/compliance.jpg


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

on second thought, these colorways are bit much: https://images.cyclingtips.com.au/content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_0920.jpg

neon rims? yeesh.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, so it's been a week or so, and much of the MTB line is out there for the world to see...where's the road lineup? Besides the new Foil, of course, but sure, I'll take more details.

Come on, it's the interwebs in 2015! Somebody has to have _something_ by now...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dje31 said:


> Okay, so it's been a week or so, and much of the MTB line is out there for the world to see...where's the road lineup? Besides the new Foil, of course, but sure, I'll take more details.
> 
> Come on, it's the interwebs in 2015! Somebody has to have _something_ by now...



Other than this:

SCOTT Sports - SCOTT Foil - Win every ride

Most of the road line will probably pretty much stay the same except for some paint scheme changes. The Addict and Solace are pretty new, so there's really no reason to change them yet.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Probably so...was curious to see if they'd bring back the Solace Premium, preferably non-disc. I suppose I could always get the '15 Solace 10 and swap parts, but the '14 OEM Premium was pretty much spot-on out-of-the-box, with carbon wheels and Di2.

My guess is that, if they bring it back, it'll have discs, which I'm not terribly interested in.

There's an awful lot of orange in the lineup, even more than there was for '15.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 17, 2013)

dje31 said:


> Probably so...was curious to see if they'd bring back the Solace Premium, preferably non-disc. I suppose I could always get the '15 Solace 10 and swap parts, but the '14 OEM Premium was pretty much spot-on out-of-the-box, with carbon wheels and Di2.
> 
> My guess is that, if they bring it back, it'll have discs, which I'm not terribly interested in.
> 
> There's an awful lot of orange in the lineup, even more than there was for '15.


The 2014 Solace Premium is lighter HMX carbon while the 2014 Solace 10, 20 and 30 are all HMF carbon and exactly the same as each other but with different paint schemes and different component groups. Scott is not producing an HMX version of the Solace any more. For 2015 they offer a non disc Solace 10, 20 and 30 (Dura Ace, Ultegra and 105) and a disc brake Solace 15 with Ultegra


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just wanted to say: I called it!

SCOTT Sports - SCOTT Solace Premium Disc Bike


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Also, the Scott page is updated with 2016 Cycling product


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Digging the Addict 10 color scheme... no Team Issue mechanical Dura-Ace this year?


----------

